
Small Signs of Hope That Lockdowns Could Soon End – AIER - mrfusion
https://www.aier.org/article/small-signs-of-hope-that-lockdons-could-soon-end/
======
moistly
I don’t recall ever being locked down. I have always been able to go out. I
don’t remember the grocery store being completely closed. I think maybe there
was a week I couldn’t get a pizza.

There was a lot of pressure to dramatically reduce one’s exposure to others.
Extremely few countries enacted a true lock down. Which is, in fact, why we
continue to have a pandemic.

